# For all of you Molson fans!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Finally some pictures for all of those Molson fans out there! :wavey:

We had some b-e-a-U-tiful weather today, 22C and bright, sunny skies! Molson was dying to get outside of the house and take advantage of the weather, so I took him to the conservation area nearby to run and hike through the woods.

I lost my camera 3 weeks ago when I was out with some friends and have been going crazy missing out on taking pics of Molson! Last weekend Melissa (mm03gn) was so kind as to lend me her old, old digital camera until I get myself a new one shortly. All these pics were taken with the loaner  (Thanks M!) I was happy to see that Molson still remembered how to smile for the camera after so long away from it. 










"Hey Mom! Check out all this mud I found!"













































Golden Retriever Crossing!


















Somebody needs to get control of these weeds!


















Check out this tail of his! Where the heck did that come from?! _(Sidenote: I love how there are a ton of powerlines running through our "conservation area":bowl:...)_









Nice bum, where ya from? (seriously, check out all that feathering!)









Molson found a great shady spot behind this bush and we had a little water break before turning around and heading back.




































Cooling down after a great day outdoors!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

EEEEE!!

I love them! I LOVE his big smile after showing you the nice mud puddle he found! He has some mighty impressive bum feathers, too. You're so handsome Molson! <3


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh and I meant to add these pics in, too. Not sure if anyone remembers the pics I posted afew months ago of Molson and his little yellow lab friend, Jasper. Well they had a playdate on Saturday and Jasper sure has grown now that he is 7 months old!

They are BFF's and had sooo much fun playing and getting into trouble, digging in the garden! :uhoh: Jasper's mom and I are planning a canoe/camping trip with the boys sometime in the summer - I can't wait!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Love the pics of Molson!!! He is handsome as ever!! Look at those butt-feathers- where did they come from? Beautiful!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

He is so beautiful....so I assume it was bath time when he got home.....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He is beyond gorgeous - No words to describe. I think I'm going to take this thread in for an example next time Sophie gets groomed - "Make her look like THAT." In her dreams, Sophie's tail doesn't look that good! 

And I LOVED the proud smile with his mud discovery! And then laying in it later....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!! MOLSON GORGEOUS BUTT FEATHERS!!!!! 

Love that smile and laying in the mud and golden crossing. But cant beat the butt pictures.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oooh just beautiful!! LOVE the expression in the second pic. That is the epitome of a golden retriever's joie de vivre lifestyle. LOVE HIM!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Gorgeous shots of Molson! He is SO handsome. I love the pic of him discovering his puddle.....his grining from ear to ear!  Beautiful butt feathers too!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been missing Molson. He looks to be having a great time in all the shots especially the mud puddle shots.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lol he looks so proud of his mud puddle! Handsome MUG!!! he's a smiler too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

gorgeous photos of a gorgeous dog! LOVE the second one!
I'm a full time member of the Molson fan club


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I like the muddy pictures best.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh he is such a doll!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!  



Sophie_Mom said:


> He is beyond gorgeous - No words to describe. I think I'm going to take this thread in for an example next time Sophie gets groomed - "Make her look like THAT." In her dreams, Sophie's tail doesn't look that good!
> 
> And I LOVED the proud smile with his mud discovery! And then laying in it later....


Aw that's sweet! I think I really lucked out with this dog of mine... the only grooming I've done (besides brush & bath), is trimming the fur between his toes. I know his ears need to be trimmed but I feel like I should be doing more work, although I have no idea where else he would need to be groomed?? His coat is unlike all of our previous goldens we've had.. his is so soft, smooth and straight whereas our others are all wavy, thick and needed to be trimmed often.



Ranger said:


> Oooh just beautiful!! LOVE the expression in the second pic. That is the epitome of a golden retriever's joie de vivre lifestyle. LOVE HIM!


 How can I not smile back at him with a face like the? The smile never comes off of his face!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Piper blurted out that Molson has a "sweet a**!" I was shocked!!

I have never, EVER heard her use the word "sweet" before. What am I going to do with her?

He looks SO good and SO happy! I love this one:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

:bowrofl: - loved your post BearValley!

That Molson sure is a beautiful golden and his coat is wonderful. Keep those pics coming.



BearValley said:


> Piper blurted out that Molson has a "sweet a**!" I was shocked!!
> 
> I have never, EVER heard her use the word "sweet" before. What am I going to do with her?
> 
> He looks SO good and SO happy! I love this one:


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Great shots of Molson ....... and such a nice smile on the boy. He's lookin' good! (Us guys refuse to discuss the butt thing tho......):uhoh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! That IS quite shocking. I would have thought her first words would have been "cookie" or "feed me" or something! 

But (no pun intended) thank you, Piper for those comments. I will pass them along to Molson! 



BearValley said:


> Piper blurted out that Molson has a "sweet a**!" I was shocked!!
> 
> I have never, EVER heard her use the word "sweet" before. What am I going to do with her?
> 
> He looks SO good and SO happy! I love this one:


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He is so handsome, just look at those muscles in his legs in the 2nd picture!!
Just like a boy, has to hit every mud puddle in his tracks. And he does have a cute butt.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Makes me smile when I see him smile. He's growing up into a handsome fellow.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is a fine looking boy! Those are great pics!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Molson and Gilmour look a lot alike. Is there any Pebwin or Lycinan in there?


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Ohh what a sweet boy Molson is... Can't wait for Hudson to meet him some time at one of your meets. He sure is a looker


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG is he too cute or what !!?? I love his smiley face :


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

What a handsome boy he is! He looks so content in that mud puddle.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Molson and Gilmour look a lot alike. Is there any Pebwin or Lycinan in there?


Nope, he has a lot of Faera in his pedigree: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=339089 
BTW, you should post more pics of Gilmour!  We dont get to see him often enough!




sameli102 said:


> He is so handsome, just look at those muscles in his legs in the 2nd picture!!
> Just like a boy, has to hit every mud puddle in his tracks. And he does have a cute butt.


Eek! I never noticed those muscles before! haha. I can assure you that those aren't bulging out in his normal stance - he was moving in this picture even though it doesn't really look like it.

Thanks again everyone for the comments 

Good news - I am getting my new camera tonight! Whoo hoo!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Molson is a beautiful golden  What is it with dogs and mud puddles!?: I can't get over how much Molson and Jackson look alike. Jackson also has Faera in his pedigree. Are you close to the conservation area? Looks like a great place to hike with Molson.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

wow those are some great shots of your VERY handsome boy!! i really love the last one where he flops in the puddle! thanks so much for sharing - looks like you two had a great hike!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Finally some pictures for all of those Molson fans out there! :wavey:
> 
> Cooling down after a great day outdoors!


This picture of Molson absolutely stole my heart:--heart:...got to love a muddy Golden....great Doggy you have there!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AlanK said:


> This picture of Molson absolutely stole my heart:--heart:...got to love a muddy Golden....great Doggy you have there!!


lol I think he knew we were headed back to the car - we were only about 100ft away from it and this was the last puddle we passed... there was another lady with her beagle walking by and I'm pretty sure he did it for the attention! hahaha

Silly boy


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the pictures Steph!!

You have inspired me to actually post a thread of recent pictures of my dogs too! I'm constantly putting pictures on my blog - that I completely forget about actually starting picture threads :doh:


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

> I'm a full time member of the Molson fan club


I would like to become a full time member of the Molson fan club, too....where do I need to apply? :
These pictures are gorgeous; what a great boy you have there -

Heike :wavey:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Love the pictures Steph!!
> 
> You have inspired me to actually post a thread of recent pictures of my dogs too! I'm constantly putting pictures on my blog - that I completely forget about actually starting picture threads :doh:


:doh: that reminds me I haven't checked your blog in 2 days!!!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

esSJay said:


> lol I think he knew we were headed back to the car - we were only about 100ft away from it and this was the last puddle we passed... there was another lady with her beagle walking by and I'm pretty sure he did it for the attention! hahaha
> 
> Silly boy


That's really cute, no matter what he was thinking. Pretty swell that you are the kind of mom that allows him to enjoy that kind of stuff. Then he gets even MORE good attention because he needs a bath.

Just awesome!

.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a handsome pup! Love that smile on the second picture!


----------

